# Conneaut River



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any web sites that show where public waters are on the Conneaut? I have only ever fished the lake in Ohio but thought about trying the river this spring.

From what I read in Ohio to fish private land I must have written permission from the land owner. Is that correct?

Thank you.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

yes you need the landowners permission to fish his/her waters if they are posted! You cannot touch the creek/river bottom you will be tresspassing. Search the internet!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lets see if I can give you alittle better answer then 007 seeing that this is a fishing resource site on the internet!!!!You need to copy one of these and have the land owner sign and fill it out. In ohio, land owners own the land under the water. Best thing to do is look on google maps and find where you want to fish, look at the property lines and ask the owner. 90% of the times you will get a no, but no is all they can say.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=7Yy5YwEXFZs=&tabid=6522


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Bob: Thank you very much for your help. Dave


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I never understood why Connie is stocked since it has no Metro access compared to the other stocked rivers in Ohio.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> I never understood why Connie is stocked since it has no Metro access compared to the other stocked rivers in Ohio.


Yes I agree I wish they would stop stocking Conneaut all together!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Conneaut has a fair amount of access, especially on the PA side where half its fish come from, lol.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Lets see if I can give you alittle better answer then 007 seeing that this is a fishing resource site on the internet!!!!You need to copy one of these and have the land owner sign and fill it out. In ohio, land owners own the land under the water. Best thing to do is look on google maps and find where you want to fish, look at the property lines and ask the owner. 90% of the times you will get a no, but no is all they can say.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=7Yy5YwEXFZs=&tabid=6522


BTW Bob if you have something to say you can email me or call me 513-646-6522!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Clayton said:


> Conneaut has a fair amount of access, especially on the PA side where half its fish come from, lol.


 Thanks for pointing out another reason why Ohio should not stock it


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good talkin to ya on the phone Tom......


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> Thanks for pointing out another reason why Ohio should not stock it


You sure seem to fish there quite often so you must like it.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Good talkin to ya on the phone Tom......


anytime friend.....


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

center pin daddy said:


> You sure seem to fish there quite often so you must like it.


Not really. Only fished Connie twice this year.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> yes you need the landowners permission to fish his/her waters if they are posted! You cannot touch the creek/river bottom you will be tresspassing. Search the internet!


 Sounds simple enough but... I recall when I did a search for river/high water boundry/tresspassing laws Ohio was one of the 32 states that did not even have to post their land for you to be tresspassing sounds odd untill you think of your own land in the burbs you don't have to have a sign up it's implied you cant just go waltzing around all your neighbors backyards... their is a disclaimer attached to this info as I do the majority of my research under the influence of "jim's beam's,that being said Ohio and for that matter any state with river/creeks that flow into the Great Lakes should have a "wading law"if your feet our in the water your not tresspassing!
ironfish


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ironfish said:


> Sounds simple enough but... I recall when I did a search for river/high water boundry/tresspassing laws *Ohio was one of the 32 states that did not even have to post their land for you to be tresspassing sounds odd untill you think of your own land in the burbs you don't have to have a sign up it's implied you cant just go waltzing around all your neighbors backyards*... their is a disclaimer attached to this info as I do the majority of my research under the influence of "jim's beam's,that being said Ohio and for that matter any state with river/creeks that flow into the Great Lakes should have a "wading law"if your feet our in the water your not tresspassing!
> ironfish


So why is Connie stocked? No metro access, land owners do not have to post to be trespassing and a lot of steelhead go into PA.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> So why is Connie stocked? No metro access, land owners do not have to post to be trespassing and a lot of steelhead go into PA.


 Great question Im sure ODNR has some govermental/bureacratic logic behind their stocking Connie,could be their operating from an outdated premise that landowners would be generous and allow sportsman to fish on their river/creek frontage,that ship came and went the reality is we are going to have more fishermaan and less access.Its a whole differant mindset with landowners/people in general today they simply dont want people on their property they will tell you oh my wife seen some guy pissing by the shed or that some fishermen left some beer bottles/trash along the banks etc while im sure that happens I think if they would be honest its FEAR, people just get bombarded by media day in and day out with fear based news be it weather,politics,economy,weapons of mass destruction fear rules the day.Untill we get a wading law were out of luck.
ironfish


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

The thing I never quite understood is why OH let PA start stocking steelhead there also. I thoroughly understood PA's motive (to spread out their fish and crowds), but for Ohio I never really understood it. Plenty of PA fish strayed in the eastern tributaries as it was, and considering the lack of public access there, it just didn't seem to make all that much sense to add a bunch more of stocked fish to a stream with limited access.

Conneaut is a beautiful stream but unfortunately the majority of it's waters flow through private land. Rather than a bunch of guys beating on land owners doors to secure access for a limited few, I'd suggest working with groups and orginizations dedicated to keeping as much water open to the public as possible. 

Steelhead fishing has just gained way too much popularity and exposure and IMO to attempt to have exclusive access (unless you're the landowner of course) is just selfish. 

I really wish waters were open to the public or nobody; and if it meant the state would stop stocking certain streams that would be just fine also. I feel bad for the guys starting off today that lack the freedom, discovery, and excitement of walking miles of stream and all of the experience gained from such adventures.

Done beating the biggest live horse (ACCESS) for now.

C510I


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

ODNR just needs to start making offers and working deals on land up that way. Working with the local govt. to establish public parks that give us access. I know the clubs to their part, but that is limited also. Wouldn't be a bad thing to bring this stuff up in the town meetings they have on stream bordering townships. But heaven forbid ODNR do anything about this subject. 

To answer the original question of the thread, there are access maps on the ODNR webpage for stream access. It's very limited when you look at the map. Fill out one of the forms if you know someone that borders the stream. I wouldn't knock on doors.....they might get upset.


----------

